# 1982 Lund Mr. Pike 16" vhaul Overhaul



## superflybass (Apr 29, 2010)

My wife's grandfather left her his old 16 foot Lund Luna boat BUT its been sitting outside in southern Minnesota weather for at least 6 years 

So we have alot of work to do! All of the work is going to be done by my Dad and I ( i will try to get him to sign up here also) 

before the pick up photos 
(some cell phone pics)

(click on thumbs to see bigger image)


----------



## superflybass (Apr 29, 2010)

ok after a 12 hour day picking up the boat finding out none of the trailer lights worked and both tires would not hold air stopping at fleet farm and cabalas to finally find tires that would work we arrived at my parents home (chippewa falls Wi) at 3 am 

after a few hours of shut eye we started to clean the boat up

We got all of the leaves and tree parts out and as you can see everything was waterlogged 
you could easily fall though the plywood if the foam was not under it


----------



## superflybass (Apr 29, 2010)

and here it is a few hours later! I am beat But we got 95% for the flooring up and all of the rest of the garbage out


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Apr 29, 2010)

That's going to be a fun project. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## superflybass (Apr 29, 2010)

is fun what you call it :roll:


----------



## superflybass (Mar 18, 2011)

well sorry it been so long got a new job, moved across Wisconsin and then there was this winter thing 

we got the motors working took the small one off I am going to sell that one 

here are some updated photos of the progress

























sat we hope to have the rest of the floor in and the carpet in


----------



## superflybass (Mar 19, 2011)

also found out the model is a mr pike not luna


----------



## superflybass (Mar 28, 2011)

just finished up the live well and floor


----------



## benjineer (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice work!


----------

